# Natural moonlight bulbs?



## Smivers (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone uses these natural moonlight bulbs for thier red eyes so they can view them at night? Are they any good? Should I get one? Or will it disturb the frogs too much? 

Thanks in advance for you advice.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

if you don't need any extra heat through the night period, i can highly recommend the lucky reptile LED moon lamp (fixture permitting). i use them for my cham and toads to good effect:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd look in the classifieds in equipment. There is a member called 'reptiles-ink' they do all sorts of electrical equipment like lights and thermometers. I have a LED strip off them and it's amazing. They do them in different colours and have dimmer switches on. Check them out:2thumb:
I found their threadhttp://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/505550-led-lighting.html


----------

